# Mit der File Api Dateien von anderen Rechnern lesen ?



## jupa (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Datei welche auf einem anderen Rechner liegt mit  den benötigten Berechtigungen natürlich zu lesen oder zu bearbeiten???

Ohne über Client Socket Kommunikation gehen zu müssen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## tuxedo (21. Feb 2008)

Wenn du ne Methode findest mit Java in tieferen OSI-Layern zu kommunizieren: Ja ;-)

Aber ich glaube was du meinst wäre sowas wie das benutzen einer Dateifreigabe:

Rechner A gibt irgend ein Verzeichnis frei und Rechner B greift darauf zu ohne dass die Anwendung selbst was mit Netzwerkkommunikation zu tun hat.

Sowohl Windows als auch Linux kann sowas. Hat mit Java aber nix zu tun (Java kanns aber nutzen).

- Alex


----------



## jupa (22. Feb 2008)

danke für deine Antwort...

Also ist es nicht so einfach wie ich dachte.

Also muss ein Prozess auf der anderen Seite laufen, der mir meine gewünschte Datei liefert.

Also eine Socket Client Kommunikation, oder ein Http Server womit ich dann über Url die daten erhalte.

dank dir...


----------



## tuxedo (22. Feb 2008)

Ja neee... Ein Prozess muss shcon laufen. Das ist klar. Aber der existiert meist schon. Du musst's nur noch konfigurieren. Google einfach mal nach "Windows Dateifreigabe" oder, falls du kein Windows benutzt, nach "Samba".

- Alex


----------

